# Tom, Katie and Suri's Vanity Fair Cover



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 5, 2006)

She is a cutie!

picture found at http://www.vanityfair.com/

October issue of Vanity Fair hits newsstands in New York and Los Angeles on September 6, and nationally by September 12.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 5, 2006)

i think she's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

wow.

It's not a pillow, nor an alien. I KNEW SHE WAS PREGNANT!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW that baby is SO SO CUTE!!!! forget cute... thats for puppies... she Beautiful... I wonder why they took so long to show her off... maybe they had a contract with Vani. F???   wow


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 5, 2006)

i really did not underdstand some people's obsession with this baby. i mean i am happy for them but it's just another baby on the planet. there are more important things going on. some people need to get a life. seriously.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't understand peoples' constant obsessing over Zahara Jolie-Pitt. The minute her picture is posted, people go off the handle about how "gorgeous" she is. Is it really that serious? Or true?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't know why you're asking about the Pitts' second child, but okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as Suri goes, it's more about PR than the baby.


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 5, 2006)

wow! she looks so much like katie!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_i really did not underdstand some people's obsession with this baby. i mean i am happy for them but it's just another baby on the planet. there are more important things going on. some people need to get a life. seriously._

 
she a baby.... that is LIFE.... and of course they are celebs... so people think it's more important than the lady down the block... it's not... babies are babies... I'm happy for them... like I would be for some one I saw in the street... cause I know how important family and children are... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 5, 2006)

shes beautiful! i knew she wasnt disfigured like those damn tabloids said!


----------



## stacey (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm sure the reason why they waited was because of Scientology. But that baby is cute, so much hair!

ps. i heard there was a lot of retouching.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 6, 2006)

vanity fair said it took 22 days to take pictures and 3 days of retouching until tom was happy


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_I'm sure the reason why they waited was because of Scientology. But that baby is cute, so much hair!

ps. i heard there was a lot of retouching._


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 6, 2006)

She's a cutie. So much hair...and dark hair at that


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 6, 2006)

Awww, she is a really pretty baby.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 6, 2006)

It's a big deal for the following:
People were suspicious, because it isn't normal for any person not to take their child out at least once. Celebrities, especially like Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise, are going to be photographed when out and presumably, if you bring your child with you, you will be photographed with it. It was odd that they didn't release a photo sooner. Celebrities do that so they're not flooded with paparazzi trying to get the first shot, which is dangerous as well as giving them control over the way their child is portrayed (and cashing in on it.)

I can understand not wanting to make money off of your child, but I think it's just smart to release photos because of the safety issue.


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 6, 2006)

look at those eyes!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

awwww what a cutie!! to bad 'el papa esta muy loco en el coco'!!


----------



## lara (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_wow.

It's not a pillow, nor an alien. I KNEW SHE WAS PREGNANT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Baby for short-term hire.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Sep 6, 2006)

HOLY CRAP. she's beautiful!


----------



## Estellea (Sep 6, 2006)

She looks a bit .. different to them


----------



## petitsinge (Sep 6, 2006)

suri has soooo much hair! kind of reminds me of those snl baby toupee commercials lol. very cute tho!


----------



## User34 (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_awwww what a cutie!! to bad 'el papa esta muy loco en el coco'!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 haha.. aww.. poor tom.
But yea the baby is cute. I am sure there was retouching on the pic though.


----------



## Pink Flurry (Sep 6, 2006)

She is a gorgeous lookiong baby girl.  I love her hair.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2006)

I definitely see both of them in her...and I thank God my kids weren't born with that much hair.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Sep 6, 2006)

Aww , what a head of hair she has got on her


----------



## stacey (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_It's a big deal for the following:
People were suspicious, because it isn't normal for any person not to take their child out at least once._

 
Actually in Afghan culture (or maybe Muslim religion - not sure which it is really) the Mother & Baby aren't supposed to go out, do anything really, for 40 days.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Sep 6, 2006)

Holmes heartbreak over baby rumours


Katie Holmes has described speculation about her baby as "heartbreaking" as she finally unveiled Hollywood star Tom Cruise's daughter Suri to the world.

Their baby is pictured in Vanity Fair magazine, four-and-a-half months after her birth.

The long wait to see the high-profile couple's daughter had prompted conspiracy theorists to question her existence.

Now Suri has been photographed by celebrity snapper Annie Leibovitz and features in a 22-page spread in the magazine.

Holmes, 27, said it had been "heartbreaking" to see what was being written about her baby and her family.

She told the magazine: "The stuff that's said about my parents and my siblings (reports that her family did not hit it off with Cruise), it's really frustrating.

"And the stuff they say about Suri? You shouldn't say that about us, and you can't say that about my child."

Cruise, 44, says of the baby: "She has Kate's lips and eyes. I think she looks like Kate", while Holmes says: "I think she has Tom's eyes. I think she looks like Tom."

He says of the reason they have taken so long to show Suri off to the world was because they were just living their lives and being a family.

She is the first biological daughter for Cruise, who adopted two children with Nicole Kidman, and whose eccentric off-screen behaviour led last month to Paramount ending its 14-year relationship with his production company.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 6, 2006)

i dunno.... actually I don't care much on the topic of there baby really.... but photo shopping an infant picture seems really lame.


----------



## widerlet (Sep 6, 2006)

Suri is absolutley adorable,her eyes are so cute! But you can tell she already has Tom's nose. Lmao poor thing is going to hate it when she grows up.

But I'm amazed at her hair,she has so much of it AND its RAAAAVEEN black. Looks like dyed black hair,its just so weird.Maybe its just all the retouching.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 6, 2006)

^^^ I was born with a full head of hair a'la Suri... "I was called Eskimo Baby" due to tons of long black hair I was born with.  My hair eventually fell out over the first few months after I was born (which is normal) and grew back in more like 'regular' fine brown baby hair.  

Maybe that's why they were waiting to do pics??  I bet that babies hair has some bald patches and that some of that hair is 'shopped on.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_she a baby.... that is LIFE.... and of course they are celebs... so people think it's more important than the lady down the block... it's not... babies are babies... I'm happy for them... like I would be for some one I saw in the street... cause I know how important family and children are... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...._

 
actually we kinda do agree. my point was that she is just a baby like any other and if her parents (whatever their reasons were) chose not to put her face on a magazine cover, we should respect their choice instead of all the pressuring that took place.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 6, 2006)

I know one thing.... Suri is one BEAUTIFUL bebe


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

  Actually in Afghan culture (or maybe Muslim religion - not sure which it is really) the Mother & Baby aren't supposed to go out, do anything really, for 40 days.  
 
But it was over 40 days and there is no Catholic/Scientologist, to my knowledge, reason for them not to bring the child out once in a while.

I just find Suri and that situation incredibly suspicious, when this was a couple who were anything but private about their lives. As I said before, it's a safety issue to release the photo (and I imagine it must be terrifying for a baby to be bombarded with a ton of people shouting and gathering so close with flashing lights.) You don't have to do the huge Angelina Jolie-style story, but even fairly non-famous people, like Mariska Hargitay of Law and Order: SVU, released a photo soon after the birth.

The timing of the photo release couldn't be more perfect, either, since Tom Cruise was let go from some contract or studio, presumably because of his antics.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_...and I thank God my kids weren't born with that much hair._

 
Why is that?


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 6, 2006)

All that hair and those beautiful blue eyes!!!! She's so cute!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Why is that?_

 
Honestly? Because I wanted them to be little cue ball bald babies. *shrug* Just one of the things mothers sometimes obsess on. One of my friends who was pregnant at the same time I was wanted a baby with a full head of hair. I didn't.


----------



## Diena (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hair*

Whats with the hair?? Could it be real??


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_But it was over 40 days and there is no Catholic/Scientologist, to my knowledge, reason for them not to bring the child out once in a while.

I just find Suri and that situation incredibly suspicious, when this was a couple who were anything but private about their lives. As I said before, it's a safety issue to release the photo (and I imagine it must be terrifying for a baby to be bombarded with a ton of people shouting and gathering so close with flashing lights.) You don't have to do the huge Angelina Jolie-style story, but even fairly non-famous people, like Mariska Hargitay of Law and Order: SVU, released a photo soon after the birth.

The timing of the photo release couldn't be more perfect, either, since Tom Cruise was let go from some contract or studio, presumably because of his antics._

 
Is it really any of our business to see the child or not see the child? Really?
Of course professionally speaking is one thing (i.e. the work the actors do), but is their personal life really _really_ any of our business? 
There is NO compelling reason they should be forced to show their child before they are ready to, IMO, simply to satisfy the curiosity of the masses. 
Why would it be a safety issue to release a photo? Tom Cruise has MORE than enough money that his compounds (note: compounds, not estates...freaking _compounds_) are well protected. 
It would be a safety issue if she or he took the child out while they were shopping or something, as 'normal' parents do, but that's not something they would do anyway. 

The reason I wouldn't, in their shoes, bring the child out until I was ready was because honestly, it's none of the public's business, and I'm not about pimping my kid out for money, nor as a massive PR move. 

While I'm sure there is a fair bit of spin regarding the pictures coming out right now, as far as PR goes, remember they were set to release prior to the Paramount decision to let him go.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Is it really any of our business to see the child or not see the child? Really?
Of course professionally speaking is one thing (i.e. the work the actors do), but is their personal life really really any of our business? 
There is NO compelling reason they should be forced to show their child before they are ready to, IMO, simply to satisfy the curiosity of the masses. 
Why would it be a safety issue to release a photo? Tom Cruise has MORE than enough money that his compounds (note: compounds, not estates...freaking compounds) are well protected. 
It would be a safety issue if she or he took the child out while they were shopping or something, as 'normal' parents do, but that's not something they would do anyway. 

The reason I wouldn't, in their shoes, bring the child out until I was ready was because honestly, it's none of the public's business, and I'm not about pimping my kid out for money, nor as a massive PR move. 

While I'm sure there is a fair bit of spin regarding the pictures coming out right now, as far as PR goes, remember they were set to release prior to the Paramount decision to let him go._

 

I must say i agree with every single word u are saying about this matter.  I dont think some ppl relalize that these are REAL ppl with REAL lives.  And they have a right to thier privacy, I mean if they where a non-famous couple that just had a baby. nobody would care 
if they waited 4 months to show their baby off.  I mean some ppl think
that they have a RIGHT... and its just not fair for the public to 
SCRUTINIZE,!! every single thing Tom and Katie does, or any famous person for that matter.  See now the pictures are out there and some ppl still have something to say.  " the pic were RETOUCHED" lets get with it ppl
its a mag cover.... "all mag covers are retouched" i mean does it really matter???? if they were or not?.....  "come on" show me a mag cover that has not been retouched???? "please im beggin" (you wont find one)  I dont see why some ppl cant just except the pictures, except the fact that Katie really was preggos.. And her baby is healthy and normal.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2006)

The things she said in the article about how she knows what's being said and all that really hit me because you're right, those two people, despite being Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes and being celebrities, are still people. They STILL have to go to the bathroom, they still have to take showers and tie their shoes, they still get hangnails, and have to brush their teeth, and be normal people. 


He's still got views I don't agree with, and I have to wonder where Katie's opinions went, but honestly, why should they be compelled to do something they don't want to?
The families got to see the baby in normal times, so did friends. I'm fairly sure the household staff saw her...
Why should they be required to do something other parents aren't, only because they're celebrities?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG...thanks for the link, Suri is such a beautiful baby.  Well duh, just look at her parents.  It's about time they decided to show her off!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Honestly? Because I wanted them to be little cue ball bald babies. *shrug* Just one of the things mothers sometimes obsess on. One of my friends who was pregnant at the same time I was wanted a baby with a full head of hair. I didn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Gotcha8)


----------



## DaisySC (Sep 7, 2006)

this baby is so cute. hopefully she doesnt get all ugly when she gets older. you know cute baby ugly as an adult. ugly baby cute adult.


----------



## kalikutes (Sep 8, 2006)

its funny that she is finally "revealed" but yet no ones talking about it anymore. all you heard for months was "where is she?" "why are they hiding her" "she must be deformed!!!" and now shes finally shown and its like "oh...um alright moving on" its just funny to me all the fuss being made and its finally here and its like.............yeah.


----------

